# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Hatching Brine Shrimp Without Airpump.

## keehoe

Hi all, recently come across an article in Taiwan and decided to give it a try. This method is good for hatching small amount of BBS for fry. Often but little.

What i did:

1) Pour saltwater around 1cm deep into a wide container.

2) Put the container near window. For good natural sunlight.

3) Drop some BS egg onto the container (the side away from the windows). Take note that this method only works well with very little amount of brine shrimp egg. DO NOT overflow the container. PUT AS MUCH AS IT CAN STICK TO ONE SIDE OF THE WALL OF THE CONTAINER DUE TO STATIC.

4) Wait for 12 hours and you can start harvesting. You should have enough BBS to feed your Baby. Else adjust the amount of egg you put into the container. You should see some BBS gather around the side of the container that is nearer to windows. If doing that at night, use torch to attract the BBS to one side of the container that has least amount of floating egg shell/ unhatch egg.

5) Use a droper to carefully suck the BBS out of the container near the light source.

6) clean them up with fresh water and ready for feeding.

7) As i promise, no aeration.

 :Cool:  repeated use required cleaning of container/ top up of saltwater regularly.

**Suggest improvement follows.

a) Black, lengthy container can separate the BBS from egg/ shell better.

b) using graval/ small stone combine with flash light can separate the BBS from egg/ shell better.

c) putting object that increase surface area in the container away from light source may hold much more BS egg

d) For best result, rub the BS egg onto masking tape and soak the masking tape into shallow saltwater instead. (No floating egg/ shell at all!)

----------


## shortman

> **Suggest improvement follows.
> 
> a) Black, lengthy container can separate the BBS from egg/ shell better.
> 
> b) using graval/ small stone combine with flash light can separate the BBS from egg/ shell better.
> 
> c) putting object that increase surface area in the container away from light source may hold much more BS egg
> 
> d) For best result, rub the BS egg onto masking tape and soak the masking tape into shallow saltwater instead. (No floating egg/ shell at all!)


You can further improve by using Decapsulating Brine Shrimp Eggs and no worry for the egg shells.  :Cool:

----------


## keehoe

Good idea, Shortman. But not for the current batch of fry that i have. They are too expensive to try that. Any mistake can cause my little fry's life. As i never try decap. brine shrimp egg before.

----------


## shortman

One thing to remind is that you got to use the Green Bottle one and not the Blue Bottle as the percentage of the bleach solution/concentration is different.

Kwek Leong found the differences while his friend using the Blue Bottle one that does not decap at all. 

Will you must be worry that the bleach solution kill your fry but don't worry it won't if you rinse with vinegar.

"The solution is stirred for about 5 minutes. This will remove the bleach completely as vinegar neutralises bleach."

----------


## keehoe

Only one more problem left. That is they will hatch too fast. Well i suppose that can be control with reduced amount of egg put inside.

----------


## shortman

> Only one more problem left. That is they will hatch too fast.


Should be able to control it with the amount of salt that you dissolve into the water.

Try reduce the salt and let us know the outcome. :-)

----------


## keehoe

I usually mix big bottle of salt solution for use for a week. Now i realise beside hatching. Scoping and cleaning salt solution off them also required a lot of work. So i decided to go back to the old way.

That way would produce more BBS for my adult killie as well.

----------


## Shae

How do they hatch so fast? I do 2 hatchings a day for my killies and there fry, and it take 24 hours!

Shae

----------


## keehoe

Shae, i think is the temperature. In Singapore, water temperature is about 28C. I hatch once every two days. Half tea spoon of egg each round.

Leftover kept in fridge ~12C with 1cm dept of saltwater else the BBS will die less than 48hours. With 1cm and ~12C manage to kept up to 72hours.
I am now trying with 1/2 little bottle, air tight cover at 12C and O2 crystal inside. If it works, next time i can hatch once per week.

Shallow tray method is good for over feeding. I just stack up my trays and put 2 shallow tray of decap. BBS hatching on top of them. Just use dropper to pick and drop. 

In your area i think shallow tray works wanderful. Just remember to add water as the weather there might be quite dry. I believe the water don't goes bad as fast near your area. So you can continue to get regular supply of BBS longer period of time. But remember always keep at least
2 tray. Because sometime the water goes bad and you don't want to feed that to your fry.

----------


## Shae

Currently there is a huge storm here and it is very cold and wet. Usually the temp is sub-tropical stays in the 18c-25c tempreture range. I hatch in 600ml coke bottles turned upside down with a bubbler put in the lid and then sealed so it is water tight. No one in NZ uses the tray method, it just doesnt work here, we are always having sun showers etc, as said NZ is a sub-tropical country and is exremly beautiful even if i do say so myself  :Very Happy: 

Cheers Shae

----------


## keehoe

Yah i totally agree New Zealand is beautiful. Especially if you can afford to rent a helicopter or fly low over it. It is just like riding on the tree monster mention in the story of Lord of the Ring.

I usually use 1.5L bottle and does the samething. Need to add a bit of alkaline solution and 3/4 table spoon of salt. I realise some where in middle between 1.00 to the sea water salinity is best for bbs development.
16 hours get 80- 85 percent hatched.

Shallow tray method.. well, you might try it on a coffee heater. You will either get hatched brine shrimp or half boiled egg.

----------


## Shae

HaHa Lord of the Rings deffinatly shows some of the diversity of New Zealands Terrain.

Shae

----------

